# some new pics of my Angels.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tried to take some pics of my Angels today, so here's the final pics.

These are my Paraiba juveniles, that I am keeping to show next year, maybe breed later on

This is the male








and the female








and this is a Sunset Paraiba, has no black on the fins, just the irridescent patches of white.


----------

